# بالنسبه لماكينه تعبئه جل



## دعاء الكراون (21 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبه لماكينه تعبئه الجل هل يمكن تصنيعها بطريقه مبسطه بدلا من شرائها

وشكرا


----------



## mido_lordship (28 نوفمبر 2013)

اعتقد في اسعار متفاوتة تلبي شرائح كتير بس المهم جودة اللحام عشان شكل الكيس النهائي اللي حضرتك سالتي عليها سعرها كام ؟؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 نوفمبر 2013)

هل تقصدين تعبئه فقط ام ماكينة تعبئه وتغليف؟ بالنسبة للتعبئه يمكن صنع ماكينة تعبئه نصف اوتوماتيك باستخدام موتور وطلمبة زيت كلارك ويتم توصيلهم كهربيا بدائرة بها قاطع هواء وتايمر متغير مع مايكرو سويتش على نزل التعبئه او استخدام دواسة موتور ماكينه الخياطة بدلا منه هذا فى حالة تعبئة زجاجات بأى سعة من 50 ملى مثلا الى اكبر كمية متاحة
اما ماكينة التغليف فهى عبارة عن ماكينة لحام اكياس بالاساس ولها تقنيه معينه لتغليف الاكياس وهى فى حالة الرول تعتمد اما على الميكانيكا او على ضغط الهواء والاولى ادق ومعمر اكثر


----------



## دعاء الكراون (29 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ازيك استاذ عبد القادر . شكرا جزيلا علي الرد الوافي كما عودتنا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

تحت امركم يا بنتى


----------

